# DNP 2016



## NewbieLifter

So I started dnp yesterday, taking in the evenings around 8pm. Tonight will be my 3rd tablet, they are 200mg crystal.

I've been struggling for a long time with my stomach fat, in the sense of.. it ain't fu**ing moving.

I'm 29, 5'10", and 15 and a half stone.


----------



## Dark sim

Please state your daily dose, so everyone is clear?

How long is a long time? And what did you do to reduce body fat during this time.


----------



## Acidreflux

Your mad mate...


----------



## Fluke82

Keep it at 200mg for at LEAST 2-3 weeks - it builds up in your system so you cannot judge your reaction from a few days mane!


----------



## elliot1989

Are you saying your on your 3rd day at 200mg a day or are about to pop your 3rd pill today making 600mg... If so do not take the third pill and do a little research. So many incompetent fools taking dnp like its a magic pill without any sides


----------



## dannythinx

NewbieLifter said:


> So I started dnp yesterday, taking in the evenings around 8pm. Tonight will be my 3rd tablet, they are 200mg crystal.
> 
> I've been struggling for a long time with my stomach fat, in the sense of.. ot ain't fu**ing moving.
> 
> I'm 29, 5'10", and 15 and a half stone.


 Dnp can be dangerous. You don't really feel it working and if you're not dropping your calories below Maintence while exercising appropriately you may not see much difference. So you then maybe tempted to up the dose. When that happens and you're taking more and more to get the desired effect you then could be in overdose territory. If you overdose your body temperature will rise dramatically and you ar in danger of cooking your internal organs until they s**t down and you die. There are much better ways to reduce body fat through diet and exercise before you resort to short cuts that in the long term will not be beneficial.


----------



## NewbieLifter

I've tried diets, I now know that a lot of them are just celebrity fads, I got off my backside and started cycling everywhere, and I mean everywhere.this has helped somewhat but it's a slow process and I am a very impatient individual.

By the way, I eat mainly salads, rice, chicken - those types of foods, along with water all the time!

So, last year while researching various boards online about effective weight loss training, I came across DNP.

Ive read many a page/forum about it and I know the risks.

The risks are why I'm running it as follows.

1 200mg tab per day.

I will NOT go higher, because I don't wanna die. Simples.

I intend to run for 14 days then come off, I'm expecting heat and also water weight etc.

At the moment, I've only taken 2 tabs, so tonight will be my 3rd. I've cut carbs down to a minimum also.

The tabs are 200mg, crystal, bit I aren't feeling anything at the moment to be fair


----------



## Dark sim

No where above did you mention calories. Which I'm guessing means you never tracked them, or progressively reduce them to a stage where you were in a calorie deficit. You are no different to anyone when it comes to weight loss. Your fat didn't move because you were simply eating too much. Unless you address this issue, any fat you lose with dnp, will return when you finish.

Please do not take more tabs because you do not feel anything.


----------



## Dute

Buddy this s**t is dangerous.....please think about it. U would be safer on roids


----------



## Dute

I've just seen your weight. A diet may be much safer


----------



## NewbieLifter

I wont take more I swear to god! f**k that. I don't want to die. I want rid of my belly. I'm sticking with 1 200mg a day. I know that I won't feel it yet and I will NOT go over the 200mg


----------



## Acidreflux

NewbieLifter said:


> I've tried diets, I now know that a lot of them are just celebrity fads, I got off my backside and started cycling everywhere, and I mean everywhere.this has helped somewhat but it's a slow process and I am a very impatient individual.
> 
> By the way, I eat mainly salads, rice, chicken - those types of foods, along with water all the time!
> 
> So, last year while researching various boards online about effective weight loss training, I came across DNP.
> 
> Ive read many a page/forum about it and I know the risks.
> 
> The risks are why I'm running it as follows.
> 
> 1 200mg tab per day.
> 
> I will NOT go higher, because I don't wanna die. Simples.
> 
> I intend to run for 14 days then come off, I'm expecting heat and also water weight etc.
> 
> At the moment, I've only taken 2 tabs, so tonight will be my 3rd. I've cut carbs down to a minimum also.
> 
> The tabs are 200mg, crystal, bit I aren't feeling anything at the moment to be fair


You obviously no nothing about dieting...


----------



## UlsterRugby

what lab are the tablets.

Make sure to limit your carbs and dont eat loads in one portion. Drink plenty of water and supplement 3g vit c each day and take multi vits. Have some electorlytes on hand. I would run the 200mg for 21 days max. 400mg is ok to go up to but not to youve been on 200mg for 5-7 days for it to build up to you get a true feeling of how hot you will get.


----------



## NewbieLifter

UlsterRugby said:


> what lab are the tablets.
> 
> Make sure to limit your carbs and dont eat loads in one portion. Drink plenty of water and supplement 3g vit c each day and take multi vits. Have some electorlytes on hand. I would run the 200mg for 21 days max. 400mg is ok to go up to but not to youve been on 200mg for 5-7 days for it to build up to you get a true feeling of how hot you will get.


 Cheers,

I have some v8 and I've been drinking that along side those big bottle of buxton water.

They came from the website based in Turkey. Expensive so I'm hoping they will take away this "beer gut" especially as I do not drink alcohol


----------



## UlsterRugby

you cant post web address that sell gear its against the rules i was just asking the brand to see if i have tired them to give you advice.

drink water, eat around 100g carbs max i found best for fat loss. dont go over 400mg, let 200mg build up first though

you could diet and all but i know your not going to listen to that so im giving you advise as dnp is serious dont run for over 21 days without a break


----------



## NewbieLifter

UlsterRugby said:


> you cant post web address that sell gear its against the rules i was just asking the brand to see if i have tired them to give you advice.
> 
> drink water, eat around 100g carbs max i found best for fat loss. dont go over 400mg, let 200mg build up first though
> 
> you could diet and all but i know your not going to listen to that so im giving you advise as dnp is serious dont run for over 21 days without a break


 Thanks mate. Link removed.

I'm only running for 14 days, as that should help me drop down from 15 and a half stone "beer belly" & maybe even lean me out a bit.

How did you find your DNP Cycle? Did it work?


----------



## UlsterRugby

did it work? It melts fat like nothing else. with a good diet and continuing to training i could drop a stone in 2 weeks


----------



## NewbieLifter

UlsterRugby said:


> I get that it melts fat, makes you wonder why people larger and fatter than me don't take it lol


----------



## UlsterRugby

NewbieLifter said:


> UlsterRugby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get that it melts fat, makes you wonder why people larger and fatter than me don't take it lol
Click to expand...

 they dont want to die?


----------



## NewbieLifter

UlsterRugby said:


> How was your run on it?


----------



## NewbieLifter

How was your run on it?

Can I actually go from chubby to slim/lean and not die?


----------



## AestheticManlet

Braver than me mate haha. I'll jab and take AAS no problem, but f**k DNP :whistling: .


----------



## solidcecil

..


----------



## NewbieLifter

Really just looking to log my experience guys, maybe find out from others about thiers


----------



## aLadNamedAsh

No doubt if you don't know how to diet properly this will be a waste imo. Yes youll lose weight but at some point after the cycle of dnp finishes youll eat like crap and put it back on.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

wtf? You cant lose weight, what bullshit. Stop being lazy, educate yourself, Learn how to count calories and eat properly otherwise whatever you do you will be forever fat.


----------



## zak007

You got any before pics so we can see before & after?


----------



## NewbieLifter

I have. But with all the hate and negativity I seem to be getting I don't feel ok with sharing the before pictures. Just go with the fact I am chubby, but only really around the stomach


----------



## NewbieLifter

4 nights in.. Tonight will be my 5th.

200mg crystal.

Felt a bit warm last night but couldn't work out if heating or not, felt tired gradually, but I was up earlier than normal yesterday so not sure again.

I'm taking tabs at 8pm and going to bed around midnight, drinking LOTS of water. Urine has a tint of yellow, but unsure if it's the DNP or just the fact I have a slight dehydration.


----------



## NewbieLifter

Has anyone got any experience of DNP? how did you guys/girls find it on 200mg ed?

I'm just wondering about the sides. Not that I'm intending on upping, just wondering why I ain't felling anything yet..


----------



## barksie

UlsterRugby said:


> did it work? It melts fat like nothing else. with a good diet and continuing to training i could drop a stone in 2 weeks


 i lost 7 pounds in the first week on 250mg of crystal a day, does what it says, but would not go above 250 myself, only dangerous when you get numpties think it doing nowt and up the dose


----------



## barksie

NewbieLifter said:


> Has anyone got any experience of DNP? how did you guys/girls find it on 200mg ed?
> 
> I'm just wondering about the sides. Not that I'm intending on upping, just wondering why I ain't felling anything yet..


 there you go ! user thinking it doing nowt, do not start upping dosage in the belief that you are not taking enough.


----------



## NewbieLifter

barksie said:


> there you go ! user thinking it doing nowt, do not start upping dosage in the belief that you are not taking enough.


 Did say u wasn't intending to..


----------



## NewbieLifter

*i


----------



## zeevolution

Dark sim said:


> No where above did you mention calories. Which I'm guessing means you never tracked them, or progressively reduce them to a stage where you were in a calorie deficit. You are no different to anyone when it comes to weight loss. Your fat didn't move because you were simply eating too much. Unless you address this issue, any fat you lose with dnp, will return when you finish.
> 
> Please do not take more tabs because you do not feel anything.


 still hasn't posted diet or calories. imo he doesn't know how to......


----------



## barksie

NewbieLifter said:


> Did say u wasn't intending to..


 ok cool, i think you could get away with a longer run on 125mg , that way user could get to gym and workout


----------



## NewbieLifter

Here are my before pics

Bear in mind I did say I was fat and 2, I am taking my 5th 200mg dnp tablet tonight at 8pm.

I'd prefer some support rather than downright hate and criticism, as they aren't going to help me achieve s**t


----------



## uhitmeudie

You got energy to lift properly during this time? As far as I'm aware DNP = lethargy


----------



## nWo

Was brave enough to try DNP once, never again. I'm always hot on AAS at the best of times, being on DNP made me feel like I had a fever and felt hypoglycemic all the time. That was on 250mg a day after two days.


----------



## Dark sim

NewbieLifter said:


> Here are my before pics
> 
> Bear in mind I did say I was fat and 2, I am taking my 5th 200mg dnp tablet tonight at 8pm.
> 
> I'd prefer some support rather than downright hate and criticism, as they aren't going to help me achieve s**t
> 
> View attachment 119899
> 
> 
> View attachment 119900


 Firstly, you've been told why you are not feeling anything yet. Secondly, you seem reluctant to listen to anyone trying to give you advice, which is not hate btw.

If you think dnp is going to solve your fat loss issue, you are wrong. It is your diet that needs addressing, which you seem unwilling to accept or even acknowledge.


----------



## barksie

uhitmeudie said:


> You got energy to lift properly during this time? As far as I'm aware DNP = lethargy


 Correct, You also look like your muscle has vanished , it did my head in, I was like wtf!! Where my guns gone, lol


----------



## ILLBehaviour

NewbieLifter said:


> Here are my before pics
> 
> Bear in mind I did say I was fat and 2, I am taking my 5th 200mg dnp tablet tonight at 8pm.
> 
> I'd prefer some support rather than downright hate and criticism, as they aren't going to help me achieve s**t
> 
> View attachment 119899
> 
> 
> View attachment 119900


 there used to be some very good posts about dnp which used to be stickies, have a search for them.

Please try to understand to keep the weight off you will need to have a basic understanding of diet, ppl here can and will help you with that, if you can nail your diet you will be successful.


----------



## barksie

NewbieLifter said:


> Here are my before pics
> 
> Bear in mind I did say I was fat and 2, I am taking my 5th 200mg dnp tablet tonight at 8pm.
> 
> I'd prefer some support rather than downright hate and criticism, as they aren't going to help me achieve s**t
> 
> View attachment 119899
> 
> 
> View attachment 119900


 Does not mean the dnp is going to shrink the belly m8, see my pics in the members photos, I was like you and I committed 3 months to 5 day a week cardio, it was hell at first but it got easier as I went on, it can be done, I don't know if dnp will shrink belly fat first , it may take it off your legs or elsewhere m8,

Cardio is healthier and yes I have done dnp not just talking bull or what I've read somewhere. One thing I have noticed after I finished dnp, my bowels are not the same, don't want to go into detail but my toilet habit is not the same as it was.

what i was like pre cardio

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/240590-post-a-recent-picture-thread-vol-ii/?do=embed&embedComment=5016861&embedDo=findComment


----------



## NewbieLifter

I cycle 6.8 miles 3-5 times a week, I also do 30 mins cardio at the gym after lifting, which is 5 times a week also, usually in the morning.

I barely eat anything at all, when I do, it's usually chicken, rice, 0% fat yoghurt, salad, pastrami etc.

I don't eat crisps, bread, or breaded chicken or anything like that. I've recently, as in the past 3 months, given up fizzy drinks with the exception of the occasional can of energy drink, and even then, I have the zero cals version.

So.. as I am eating less and less as time goes on, will this help the DNP or will I get fat again?

Also.. just cycled to work, which is 3.4 miles, im here now and I had a brief sweat bit it's gone now. I appreciate what you bros have to say, I really do, I just thought I would feel some sides by now. I will keep you all informed, tonight is 5th tab


----------



## NewbieLifter

If anyone cares, this is the guide I'm going by.

I do feel sort of, full of water atm. Belly feels full and I have been drinking LOTS of water today..


----------



## NewbieLifter

Oh, I'm 29, 15 and a half stone and 5 foot 10 Inches tall.

If any of that is needed!


----------



## NewbieLifter

barksie said:


> Does not mean the dnp is going to shrink the belly m8, see my pics in the members photos, I was like you and I committed 3 months to 5 day a week cardio, it was hell at first but it got easier as I went on, it can be done, I don't know if dnp will shrink belly fat first , it may take it off your legs or elsewhere m8,
> 
> Cardio is healthier and yes I have done dnp not just talking bull or what I've read somewhere. One thing I have noticed after I finished dnp, my bowels are not the same, don't want to go into detail but my toilet habit is not the same as it was.
> 
> Go to
> 
> Post a recent picture thread, page 123, 2nd post down
> 
> for a photo of what was like pre cardio


 Yeah my craps have been........ odd since I started. I thought it was too much coffee haha


----------



## NewbieLifter

So will the DNP work (even if it is temporary)?


----------



## ILLBehaviour

NewbieLifter said:


> So will the DNP work (even if it is temporary)?


 it should work but it will be no better than any of the fad diets you mentioned in your first post when it comes to keeping the weight off and maintaining your new weight, that is all down to diet. It doesnt matter what you take it all comes back to diet.

i suggest you start tracking and logging your food and working out your calories, i suggest using the myfitnesspal app for this.


----------



## NewbieLifter

ILLBehaviour said:


> it should work but it will be no better than any of the fad diets you mentioned in your first post when it comes to keeping the weight off and maintaining your new weight, that is all down to diet. It doesnt matter what you take it all comes back to diet.
> 
> i suggest you start tracking and logging your food and working out your calories, i suggest using the myfitnesspal app for this.


 Cheers bro. I'll get it asap.

Hopefully it will help me keep the weight off I lose with DNP


----------



## fermanagh24

I have no problem taking Dnp what so ever, but for you buddy, def incorrect choice. It's not going to do what you think mate.

Im not being smart here, but if I was you, knowing what I know now, I would look for a good appetite suppressant like sibutramine, go on clen at max 80mcg a day, and diet like f**k, drop the fat, and reassess what your at. No drugs is going to do what you think they will for fat loss. DNP isn't something to start experimenting with, and his is coming from me, a guy who would have had no problem throwing anything into me, until I educated myself, mostly through trial and error. I hate recommending any drugs, but if ur on Dnp already, any recommendation other than that is a safe bet lol!!!!


----------



## NewbieLifter

fermanagh24 said:


> I have no problem taking Dnp what so ever, but for you buddy, def incorrect choice. It's not going to do what you think mate.
> 
> Im not being smart here, but if I was you, knowing what I know now, I would look for a good appetite suppressant like sibutramine, go on clen at max 80mcg a day, and diet like f**k, drop the fat, and reassess what your at. No drugs is going to do what you think they will for fat loss. DNP isn't something to start experimenting with, and his is coming from me, a guy who would have had no problem throwing anything into me, until I educated myself, mostly through trial and error. I hate recommending any drugs, but if ur on Dnp already, any recommendation other than that is a safe bet lol!!!!


 Already here on it lol

I'm gonna hopefully lose the flab, then stick to a stricter diet


----------



## NewbieLifter

Warm today but work has the radiatorson full so pretty sure it ain't the DNP lol

Yellow tint to my piss though..


----------



## NewbieLifter

And this is the slight tint.. just had a Jimmy Riddle

Look like DNP piss to you experienced bros?


----------



## barksie

NewbieLifter said:


> And this is the slight tint.. just had a Jimmy Riddle
> 
> Look like DNP piss to you experienced bros?
> 
> View attachment 119910


 wtf lololol, err yeah that's dnp,


----------



## NewbieLifter

barksie said:


> wtf lololol, err yeah that's dnp,


 You sure?

And lol, I ain't shy


----------



## NewbieLifter

Is sore throat a sign if DNP?


----------



## barksie

NewbieLifter said:


> Is sore throat a sign if DNP?


 some people report sore throat, never affected me


----------



## NewbieLifter

barksie said:


> some people report sore throat, never affected me


 Fair.i Just have tinted piss then haha


----------



## barksie

NewbieLifter said:


> Fair.i Just have tinted piss then haha


 all body fluids will be tinted thats how it is, they use dnp as a stain amongst other things i believe , have you read up about this phenol ??


----------



## NewbieLifter

Yeah, I guess I expected it to be REALLY yellow lol


----------



## UlsterRugby

That doesn't look yellow at all to me just dehydration if anything on dnp your piss should be right yellow and your Cum yellow and you will know your on dnp. No mistaken the heat, sweats after eating carbs, dry throat at night.

Your in terrible shape you need a diet not dnp


----------



## NewbieLifter

Just had tab no. 5.

Work is hot as hell, feel the heat but unsure if me or workplace heating, lol.

*update: 1145pm*

It's 1145pm. Don't feel too hot. Feel warm, but I have the heating system on in my house. Don't feel over the top or anything. I will be going to bed in a few hours. Tomorrow is tab number 6 so ill update you guys then


----------



## zak007

NewbieLifter said:


> Here are my before pics
> 
> Bear in mind I did say I was fat and 2, I am taking my 5th 200mg dnp tablet tonight at 8pm.
> 
> I'd prefer some support rather than downright hate and criticism, as they aren't going to help me achieve s**t
> 
> View attachment 119899
> 
> 
> View attachment 119900


 Darksim has already said everything I planned to say,

From your pictures, it can be assumed you do not hold a lot of mass & are just using DNP as a quick and easy option to burn off fat.

Conventional dieting would be the most appropriate in your case before even considering the use of DNP. However you obviously won't be told so enjoy sticking those poisonous pills in your body to try and lose some body fat.


----------



## NewbieLifter

zak007 said:


> Darksim has already said everything I planned to say,
> 
> From your pictures, it can be assumed you do not hold a lot of mass & are just using DNP as a quick and easy option to burn off fat.
> 
> Conventional dieting would be the most appropriate in your case before even considering the use of DNP. However you obviously won't be told so enjoy sticking those poisonous pills in your body to try and lose some body fat.


 Yeah I guess I am. The plan is to lean this down with dnp, im doing 14 days at the moment, and then stick to a strict regimented diet plan afterwards so that I never get this fat again.


----------



## NewbieLifter

So I went to bed around 230am. Slightly warm. I got up at 930 am..

Is there any chance I am sleeping through the DNP side effects? Nothing is yellow i.e. sweat is normal

I'm still NOT going to up the dose Im just curious


----------



## NewbieLifter

Also not sure about water retention...

How will I know? As you can see from pics I have a big belly anyway


----------



## NewbieLifter

So this is just now. Can't tell if it is monster zero that I drank or the DNP from last night.. either way I'm on the water for the rest of today.

My crap is taking ages and stool feels softer....

I also heard back from my source:

The product is from Merk Germany. How many caps are you using ?

1 capsule won't make anything to you. There won't be any effects at all except you are taking a toxic material to your body.

Taking 10caps a day for at least a week may kill you, the overdose deaths happened because they took 10-12 caps a day for like a week. Just like taking couple sleeping pills with alcohol.

Tell me specifics about your body and I'll send you some instructions so you can actually benefit from what you purchased.

Best Regards,


----------



## NewbieLifter

I guess it was the monster energy drink

Just taken this and it doesn't seem to have that tint to it..

Tablet number 6 tonight..

This may be bunk

Wtf


----------



## toxyuk

so why you taking rat poison?


----------



## NewbieLifter

toxyuk said:


> so why you taking rat poison?


 To slim down fast. Then stay lean on a strict diet. I'm just an impatient bastard.

I work out, eat clean, and in a year I've lost an inch. I'm sick of being fat


----------



## NewbieLifter

*update: 3pm.*

Feeling a bit warm, but at work so unsure if it's my workplace.

Urine looks normal.


----------



## toxyuk

NewbieLifter said:


> To slim down fast. Then stay lean on a strict diet. I'm just an impatient bastard.
> 
> I work out, eat clean, and in a year I've lost an inch. I'm sick of being fat


 thats bullshit you either got a thyroid problem or your eating to many calories and not exercising enough? theres no short cuts just hard work m8.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

your source has give you some of the worst advice I've ever seen. No wonder ppl are dying from this s**t.


----------



## toxyuk

ILLBehaviour said:


> your source has give you some of the worst advice I've ever seen. No wonder ppl are dying from this s**t.


 DNP is a mugs game IMO.


----------



## uhitmeudie

NewbieLifter said:


> To slim down fast. Then stay lean on a strict diet. I'm just an impatient bastard.
> 
> I work out, eat clean, and in a year I've lost an inch. I'm sick of being fat


 'Stay lean on a strict diet'. If you aren't implementing that strict diet now then it's kind of a waste don't you think? Post your caloric intake please. Many have requested it. It's the one variable that you refuse to give us


----------



## NewbieLifter

I'm taking in 1500 cals a day out of the 2000 assigned from myfitnesspal


----------



## NewbieLifter

Haven't been to the gym yet which is why exercise is 0. But this is now..


----------



## NewbieLifter

I've had the lectures about diet. I barely eat ffs. Shall I just not do DNP To lose weight? Then I hope those saying that will stop using AAS For their gains.


----------



## uhitmeudie

That's all we wanted lmao. Thank you for that


----------



## toxyuk

its used in studies to damage cells and muscle cells? it can cause perminate alteration to cell structure. thats sounds like a worth while risk to loose some weight, than just eating less and exercising?


----------



## ILLBehaviour

toxyuk said:


> DNP is a mugs game IMO.


 personally id rather eat less and/or excercise more. I think the girl that od of them took 4pills, fvck that.

op is lazy,doesn't know how to eat properly or follow a diet and control his calorie intake. No way will this cycle do what he thinks it will.


----------



## NewbieLifter

So eating under maintenance is eating too much?

Cycling 5 times a week for an hour is too little and Treadmill for 30 mins after an hour of lifting isn't enough?


----------



## toxyuk

ILLBehaviour said:


> personally id rather eat less and/or excercise more. I think the girl that od of them took 4pills, fvck that.
> 
> op is lazy,doesn't know how to eat properly or follow a diet and control his calorie intake. No way will this cycle do what he thinks it will.


 hell be dead in the end because the more and more he will use to loose weight.


----------



## NewbieLifter

toxyuk said:


> hell be dead in the end because the more and more he will use to loose weight.


 She took 1600mg in one hit. All at once. I ain't a retard (well not THAT much lol)

I'm doing 200mg a day and refuse to go over.

Once the fat is gone I stop using. Simple.

I ain't going through all this to get fat again.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Whatever your doing now isn't what you have been doing for the past year, you haven't been consistent with diet or training, this is why you will fail.


----------



## NewbieLifter

NewbieLifter said:


> Love this support and guidance


----------



## toxyuk

NewbieLifter said:


> She took 1600mg in one hit. All at once. I ain't a retard (well not THAT much lol)
> 
> I'm doing 200mg a day and refuse to go over.
> 
> Once the fat is gone I stop using. Simple.
> 
> I ain't going through all this to get fat again.


 yeah get your diet sorted out and exercise program and you wont ever need to worry about it cause your on top of it. if you take med that affect your metabolism i can understand why you want assistance but even that can be compensated for through diet and exercise but you need will power and its not for free. get your thyroid checked m8 to see if you have low levels if so get some t4. if your not willing to fight with diet and exercise to achieve your goal you obviously not got realistic goals.


----------



## NewbieLifter

My source for my dnp just emailed me

That's very good, drink lots of water and take the caps with carbs like mashed/boiled potatoes . If you feel any rash just stop using, and it is better to take pills 2 by 2 3 times a day.

Actually if you just gone to 6 from 1 just try 4 caps a day first for a couple of days because when the heat hits it will hit hard. Like sitting in your chair with your boxer and opening a window when it is snowing.

Just increase slowly and NEVER take it more than 10days just to be safe. 1 week is optimum to be honest.

Best Regards,


----------



## NewbieLifter

And again

I ain't THAT fu**ing stupid

Ok, I misunderstood. You have to increase the dose than, try 3 caps a day. Take each in the morning, midday and with dinner. Like I said preferably with mashed/boiled potatoes.

Best Regards,


----------



## toxyuk

MissMartinez said:


> Have you a source for this info? Be interested in reading it.


 ive herd so much negative things posted over the net by bodybuiding sources that thats enough for me to stay clear of it plus the amount of people in the pass who have taken it as it was used as a sliming aid before it got banned due to deaths at low doses and lots of other problems it caused.

yeah i read it somewhere online not sure if the info is good information its the ****in net,

http://www.fitflex.com/dnpfacts.html


----------



## NewbieLifter

I ain't too worried to be fair. I knew the risks and still do. All I've had today is on/off sweating. Probably because I'm working. No sides at all. Urine looks like normal. Sweat isn't yellow. Starting to think it's bunk.

I will NOT increase the dose. I'm running 200mg and no more.

I'm also ignoring the crap my source emailed me about


----------



## toxyuk

NewbieLifter said:


> I ain't too worried to be fair. *I knew the risks and still do*. All I've had today is on/off sweating. Probably because I'm working. No sides at all. Urine looks like normal. Sweat isn't yellow. Starting to think it's bunk.
> 
> I will NOT increase the dose. I'm running 200mg and no more.
> 
> I'm also ignoring the crap my source emailed me about


 im sure it will work but at what cost. thanks for being a gunie pig keep us uptodate m8.


----------



## Brook877

NewbieLifter said:


> So eating under maintenance is eating too much?
> 
> Cycling 5 times a week for an hour is too little and Treadmill for 30 mins after an hour of lifting isn't enough?


 If doing that was enough to to lose the weight you wouldn't be in the position you are now would you..

How long have you been doing that?


----------



## NewbieLifter

toxyuk said:


> im sure it will work but at what cost. thanks for being a gunie pig keep us uptodate m8.


 Hey, thanks.

I'm hoping it works. I'm running the min dose for 14 days. Almost like a clenbuterol cycle. I don't want to due I just want my fat gone, u can see in the pix. I hope it does actually work.

*update 435pm*

Feeling hot on and off. Feel a bit clammy on my back but nothing else. Coming in fits and starts. No over the top sweating and mouth and lips are drying up quickly lol. Drinking water and pissing almost every 15/20 min.

Was expecting to be sweating like I had been swimming but not that bad.

Also heat may be my workplace, but heating is off. I don't have a desk job as I work for a living lol. Next tab is 8pm. Keep you updated


----------



## NewbieLifter

Brook877 said:


> If doing that was enough to to lose the weight you wouldn't be in the position you are now would you..
> 
> How long have you been doing that?


 About a year

I'm impatient though and feel after this amount of time I should be leaner than I am. See pics. I'm fat. End of.


----------



## Brook877

NewbieLifter said:


> About a year
> 
> I'm impatient though and feel after this amount of time I should be leaner than I am. See pics. I'm fat. End of.


 I've seen your pics, that's why I know your current diet and training aren't working.

How much have you lost in the last year?


----------



## NewbieLifter

Not much. Using the tape measure it was about an inch. So can you see and understand my desperate measures?


----------



## NewbieLifter

Looking normal to me what you guys think??


----------



## toxyuk

NewbieLifter said:


> Looking normal to me what you guys think??
> 
> View attachment 119958


 my piss is usually alot darker )) please dont post your shits a description would surfice.......


----------



## toxyuk

ive herd that you can get cataracts from DNP is there any real evidence to support this claim. having your eye lens removed doesnt sound to appealing to me?


----------



## zyphy

op you have no business using DNP. get your bloods checked to see whats going on if everything is good, you're lying about your diet simples!


----------



## Leigh

Do you have any idea what your calorie intake has been while you've been trying to lose weight? And how much have you lost over what period?

Are you remembering to include drinks in your calorie count? Beer, wine etc are high in cals.

If you want to lose weight, my advice would be to forget dnp and stick to one diet for a while. Stop trying fad diets, just consistently track your food intake including weighing your food and drinks, not guesstimating.

If you're doing all that cycling and cardiovascular, while only eating 1500 cals a day and not losing weight (let alone taking DNP), something is off and you need to identify it.

If you genuinely cannot work out the problem, go to see your GP to find out if you have something medical that requires attention.


----------



## NewbieLifter

I did consider that, but getting in to see my gp is a fu**ing joke, and they do not allow pre booking. Proper useless.

*update 831pm. *

doomsayers have invaded the thread again.

No regular heat, pretty sure it's my workplace making me warm. Regular coloured piss. No other symptoms. Still no interest in upping dose.


----------



## Flipper

Isn't the risk of cataracts greater in women than men? Sure I have read that somewhere.

To the op. How accurate are you with tracking your cals. Are they estimated or is everything weighed etc. I know I used to underestimate everything. Makes hell of a difference.


----------



## NewbieLifter

Flipper said:


> Isn't the risk of cataracts greater in women than men? Sure I have read that somewhere.
> 
> To the op. How accurate are you with tracking your cals. Are they estimated or is everything weighed etc. I know I used to underestimate everything. Makes hell of a difference.


 I WAS over estimating, i literally was living on salads, chicken, rice, pasta etc. someone mentioned myfitnesspal so I have that now.

*update 9pm *

Still feeling nothing from DNP and this is day 6... chances it's bunk?


----------



## Flipper

You should be feeling it by now in my opinion. Run it for the rest of the time you planned without upping the Dose and see what's what. If no loss few days after you finished and your diet is how you say it is then it's likely bunk.


----------



## Leigh

NewbieLifter said:


> I WAS over estimating, i literally was living on salads, chicken, rice, pasta etc. someone mentioned myfitnesspal so I have that now.
> 
> *update 9pm *
> 
> Still feeling nothing from DNP and this is day 6... chances it's bunk?


 My fitness pal is great but ... it's also easy to choose incorrect listings of food as users add data that's wrong too so check labels on your food when you can.

Similarly with exercise, I'd say eat your recommended calories BUT don't eat the extra allowance given from exercising unless you are starving lol.

With your GP, I know it may be hard to get an appointment but if you've got a thyroid, kidney issue etc the only solution is via your doctor and testing so like with your diet: perseverve


----------



## NewbieLifter

Still nothing. 1016pm.

Bunk DNP?


----------



## NewbieLifter

So about an hour ago my heart rate sped up for about 5 mins.

Still no sweats or anything else.

This is the only side effect and I'm on my 6th tab!


----------



## UlsterRugby

Bunk


----------



## NewbieLifter

f**k sake. Just starting to feel hot 152am.. and guess what?

My missus had left the heating on.. that's why I'm warm. f**k sake.

Need to now find a reliable DNP source..

Here's to the hunt!


----------



## NewbieLifter

UlsterRugby said:


> Bunk


 Yeah I guess so. What a waste of cash. Now gonna try and find a reliable source... like finding that winning lottery ticket really.. too many people are elitest about thiers sources


----------



## UlsterRugby

I think it's hard to come by at the minute


----------



## NewbieLifter

UlsterRugby said:


> I think it's hard to come by at the minute


 Lol even if it wasn't I don't think anyone would point me in the right direction lol


----------



## NewbieLifter

So my piss this morning was like energy drink lol. Glow in the dark!

Found a new source for DNP and gonna run in a few weeks when it arrives. Considering 2 tabs a day, 12 hours apart.

Sound good?


----------



## Flipper

NewbieLifter said:


> So my piss this morning was like energy drink lol. Glow in the dark!
> 
> Found a new source for DNP and gonna run in a few weeks when it arrives. Considering 2 tabs a day, 12 hours apart.
> 
> Sound good?


 What dose are the tabs. I'd definitely start on 1. I did 125mg a day for a week then 250mg for second week then 3 every other day and 2 on the other days until I finished. Think I did 25 days. This worked very well.


----------



## RepsForJesus

i can't help but feel this whole post in an elaborate troll....


----------



## ILLBehaviour

RepsForJesus said:


> i can't help but feel this whole post in an elaborate troll....


 im getting that feeling, he reminds me of @Training with his posts.


----------



## UlsterRugby

NewbieLifter said:


> So my piss this morning was like energy drink lol. Glow in the dark!
> 
> Found a new source for DNP and gonna run in a few weeks when it arrives. Considering 2 tabs a day, 12 hours apart.
> 
> Sound good?


 So what make are your new tabs?

Start on 1 tab

Proper dnp at 125mg you will know your on dnp after 5 days I promise you that. There is no thinking is this dnp or is this my central heating. You will be uncomfortable, sweat on your brow, beads of seat behind your knees and elbow. I can't even bear to wear a watch on dnp the amount of sweat that builds up


----------



## NewbieLifter

Flipper said:


> What dose are the tabs. I'd definitely start on 1. I did 125mg a day for a week then 250mg for second week then 3 every other day and 2 on the other days until I finished. Think I did 25 days. This worked very well.


 They are 250mg.. $89 for 30.

I don't know if my t shirt has shrunk in the laundry or I'm retaining water but my belly looks bigger today.......

I know this can be a DNP Side but why would it take this long to kick in on 250mg crystal DNP?


----------



## Frandeman

It's no working for you is it?


----------



## RepsForJesus

ILLBehaviour said:


> im getting that feeling, he reminds me of @Training with his posts.


 People are going out of their way to give the guy a genuine response and he's taking no notice at all, instead we get pictures of his piss and how 'his' belly is bloated...


----------



## NewbieLifter

UlsterRugby said:


> So what make are your new tabs?
> 
> Start on 1 tab
> 
> Proper dnp at 125mg you will know your on dnp after 5 days I promise you that. There is no thinking is this dnp or is this my central heating. You will be uncomfortable, sweat on your brow, beads of seat behind your knees and elbow. I can't even bear to wear a watch on dnp the amount of sweat that builds up


 Sounds good to me! Least it won't be bunk! It's dinitro.. not sure if that's the lab or not


----------



## NewbieLifter

RepsForJesus said:


> i can't help but feel this whole post in an elaborate troll....


 I wouldn't put this much effort on a troll


----------



## Flipper

NewbieLifter said:


> They are 250mg.. $89 for 30.
> 
> I don't know if my t shirt has shrunk in the laundry or I'm retaining water but my belly looks bigger today.......
> 
> I know this can be a DNP Side but why would it take this long to kick in on 250mg crystal DNP?


 Maybe you don't get the bad sides much? Everyone is different. It certainly does leave you watery until a few days after you come off but you should be noticing that you're shrinking. When I finished I dropped a further 6lb of water over the space of a week.


----------



## NewbieLifter

Flipper said:


> Maybe you don't get the bad sides much? Everyone is different. It certainly does leave you watery until a few days after you come off but you should be noticing that you're shrinking. When I finished I dropped a further 6lb of water over the space of a week.


 Fingers crossed then! If they work ill be happy. If not ill try the new place I found. Sources are hard to come by as everyone seems so fu**ing elitest


----------



## toxyuk

Leigh said:


> Do you have any idea what your calorie intake has been while you've been trying to lose weight? And how much have you lost over what period?
> 
> *Are you remembering to include drinks in your calorie count?* Beer, wine etc are high in cals.
> 
> If you want to lose weight, my advice would be to forget dnp and stick to one diet for a while. Stop trying fad diets, just consistently track your food intake including weighing your food and drinks, not guesstimating.
> 
> If you're doing all that cycling and cardiovascular, while only eating 1500 cals a day and not losing weight (let alone taking DNP), something is off and you need to identify it.
> 
> If you genuinely cannot work out the problem, go to see your GP to find out if you have something medical that requires attention.


 once upon a time i had a similar problem i thought i was doing everything right as well turned out id overlooked one tiny thing. i like to eat pussy ! id been eating alot a fat pussy and getting lots of calories from this i wasnt including in my calorie count. after i started eating skinny pussy everything was okay.......


----------



## NewbieLifter

toxyuk said:


> once upon a time i had a similar problem i thought i was doing everything right as well turned out id overlooked one tiny thing. i like to eat pussy ! id been eating alot a fat pussy and getting lots of calories from this i wasnt including in my calorie count. after i started eating skinny pussy everything was okay.......


 So much srs


----------



## toxyuk

newbielifter you still alive ? you not cooked your insides yet?

i saw a funny link of a kid whoed taken DNP on youtube unfortunately think it would be inapropiate to post here might upset a few people. lols


----------



## NewbieLifter

toxyuk said:


> newbielifter you still alive ? you not cooked your insides yet?
> 
> i saw a funny link of a kid whoed taken DNP on youtube unfortunately think it would be inapropiate to post here might upset a few people. lols


 Nah man, share it. Gotta have a laugh.

I'm alive. Still no changes

BUT...

My source has said the caps may be under dosed and is sending me more, correct dosage, free of charge...


----------



## MrLulz

I can happily take 500mg dnp a day but can recognise an increase in heat after even an initial 125mg cap. If you're not feeling 200mg so far in it's bunk.


----------



## NewbieLifter

MrLulz said:


> I can happily take 500mg dnp a day but can recognise an increase in heat after even an initial 125mg cap. If you're not feeling 200mg so far in it's bunk.


 Well I'm sat here with no heating on.. its 131am. And I've just opend my window. I'm a bit warm, nothing I can't handle. Lol maybe I'm getting too pissed off playing Call of Duty!

My heart has sped up on and off but that's it. I also don't feel tired now either.. drank a s**t load of water this evening as I didn't have anything except coffee and a zero cals monster energy drink... feeling and looking fatter (maybe my imagination) maybe I am retaining water... can't tell. But ill get my base on the scales tomorrow afternoon and see if anything has changed. I'm I'm heavier ill hazard a guess it's probably water?

Heart rate can't make up its mind. Ffs.

Fast.

Slow.

Fast.

Slow.

Sat here confortably warm. Not over heated like some logs say. Feel all stuffy as well like I have a head cold and nostrils are dry as a nuns snatch


----------



## NewbieLifter

So after that episode last night which only lasted about 20 mins, im ok today. I am warm at the mo after 1 tab this morning, but I have just cycled to work...

Let's see what this new batch is gonna be like I guess


----------



## NewbieLifter

Also not sure if I have a cold coming or its the DNP. sort of feels like a stuffy head cold.. any info on this?


----------



## NewbieLifter

*update day 8. 137pm *

still nothing, just warm from a cycle ride to work (3.4 miles in 23 mins) which will be how I get home later also.


----------



## NewbieLifter

Just got this email from source..

I've learned that your first batch was 100mg overdosed as well. So we'll send 25 more caps to you. It should be delivered in 10 days after shipment.


----------



## funkdocta

If your DNP is legit then you will notice it. If, you aren't sweating on 200mg, especially after eating carbs your DNP is bunk or very under-dosed.

Too many people have bought into the Daily Mail version of DNP. If done properly it is a great drug/chemical... the problem really comes with its half life. It has a 36 hour half life so taken daily builds up slowly in your system. If you haven't done your research you can mistake this for not working after a couple of days and up the dose before the original dose has levelled out in your system (around 5-7 days is when you can judge how you are handling the dose).

DNP has a small margin for error and is easy to overdose on. This is why you should not touch it unless you have fully read up and understand what you are doing.


----------



## NewbieLifter

Source just admitted sending 125 instead of 200.

f**k sake.


----------



## NewbieLifter

NewbieLifter said:


> Source just admitted sending 125 instead of 200.
> 
> f**k sake.


 Just got this email from Source::::::

this DNP will be 100mg (overdosed) as well. It will be enough for you cycle, you already have DNP in hand which you can use.

The DNP you got is from Merck, over the top quality, you can easily use 3caps a day and see result already.


----------



## NewbieLifter

funkdocta said:


> If your DNP is legit then you will notice it. If, you aren't sweating on 200mg, especially after eating carbs your DNP is bunk or very under-dosed.
> 
> Too many people have bought into the Daily Mail version of DNP. If done properly it is a great drug/chemical... the problem really comes with its half life. It has a 36 hour half life so taken daily builds up slowly in your system. If you haven't done your research you can mistake this for not working after a couple of days and up the dose before the original dose has levelled out in your system (around 5-7 days is when you can judge how you are handling the dose).
> 
> DNP has a small margin for error and is easy to overdose on. This is why you should not touch it unless you have fully read up and understand what you are doing.


 Yeah man, I appreciate that.

I've done a ton of reading and are well aware of the risks.

I guess 125mg is crap once a day lol


----------



## NewbieLifter

Gone from 15 stone 5 to 16 stone while on DNP.

WHAT THE f**k


----------



## Mergal

NewbieLifter said:


> Gone from 15 stone 5 to 16 stone while on DNP.
> 
> WHAT THE f**k


 sounds like banging dnp!


----------



## Frandeman

f**k knows what you have been taking ...


----------



## NewbieLifter

Mergal said:


> sounds like banging dnp!


 Was hoping it was water retention.. but 5lb is A s**t load of extra weight


----------



## NewbieLifter

I'm still on it at mo. Last cap is 10pm..

Here's hoping it's just water...


----------



## NewbieLifter

I have been necking water throughout the day to be fair. Actually, every drink is water and i drink water to combat the food cravings as I'm eating around 1500 cals.

Just shocked by the amount of gain, weight wise


----------



## NewbieLifter

Frandeman said:


> f**k knows what you have been taking ...


 Merck DNP, from Germany.


----------



## Frandeman

If you just dieted properly would have better results by now

Ditch that s**t mate


----------



## ILLBehaviour

runs dnp cycle and manages to put on weight. Just goes to show how clueless you are when it comes to your diet.


----------



## NewbieLifter

ILLBehaviour said:


> runs dnp cycle and manages to put on weight. Just goes to show how clueless you are when it comes to your diet.


 That support though


----------



## NewbieLifter

ILLBehaviour said:


> runs dnp cycle and manages to put on weight. Just goes to show how clueless you are when it comes to your diet.


 And I thought it was water weight tbh.

Enough with the non constructive comments, though.

Check the thread, had my fill of people telling me s**t


----------



## NewbieLifter

Frandeman said:


> If you just dieted properly would have better results by now
> 
> Ditch that s**t mate


 Ditched.

Been eating under maintenance tbh fella


----------



## Dark sim

NewbieLifter said:


> Ditched.
> 
> *Been eating under maintenance tbh fella*


 Not sure how, you gained 5lbs?


----------



## DLTBB

Looks like you were expecting the drugs to do the work for you TBH and it's not going to happen, you can be on DNP, Clen, T3 and whatever the f**k drugs you want but if you're not prepared to do your bit as far as eating goes you're not going to lose weight, it's as simple as that. If you're prepared to put the work in losing weight is simple, even without drugs. My mum who is 51 and doesn't train started using MyFitnessPal and tracking her calorie intake and she's down almost 14lbs in the space of 5 weeks. Why? Because she is tracking her calorie intake and energy expenditure. I always laugh at the guys who say they can't lose weight but aren't even tracking calories or weighing their food.


----------



## Colin

NewbieLifter said:


> And I thought it was water weight tbh.
> 
> Enough with the non constructive comments, though.
> 
> Check the thread, *had my fill of people telling me s**t*


 How much weight have you lost since you started the thread?


----------



## NewbieLifter

Dark sim said:


> Not sure how, you gained 5lbs?


 Hoping it's water


----------



## NewbieLifter

DLTBB said:


> Looks like you were expecting the drugs to do the work for you TBH and it's not going to happen, you can be on DNP, Clen, T3 and whatever the f**k drugs you want but if you're not prepared to do your bit as far as eating goes you're not going to lose weight, it's as simple as that. If you're prepared to put the work in losing weight is simple, even without drugs. My mum who is 51 and doesn't train started using MyFitnessPal and tracking her calorie intake and she's down almost 14lbs in the space of 5 weeks. Why? Because she is tracking her calorie intake and energy expenditure. I always laugh at the guys who say they can't lose weight but aren't even tracking calories or weighing their food.


 I've been using myfitnesspal

It's how I know I've been under my 2000 cals.


----------



## NewbieLifter

Colin said:


> How much weight have you lost since you started the thread?


 Nothing yet. Scales yesterday evening claimed I had gone up 5lbs - 15.5 to 16.

Hoping it's water as I've been eating under maintenance by following myfitnesspal. And read on other boards that it will make a user retain water.

To be honest I look a little leaner and feel a bit better in myself, just not 100% on why my weight went up so quickly over 10 days.

Cycle done now, so it's literally a case of waiting for any excess water to come off.


----------



## Dark sim

NewbieLifter said:


> Hoping it's water


 From what, your fake DNP? Maybe your source has been giving you dbol, not DNP. That would explain the water.


----------



## Dark sim

Can you post your myfitnesspal data up?


----------



## DLTBB

NewbieLifter said:


> I've been using myfitnesspal
> 
> It's how I know I've been under my 2000 cals.


 And you've been weighing your food and tracking everything 100% accurately?

Because there is no way that you could have put weight on using DNP and eating less than 2,000 calories. It's impossible.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

DLTBB said:


> And you've been weighing your food and tracking everything 100% accurately?
> 
> Because there is no way that you could have put weight on using DNP and eating less than 2,000 calories. It's impossible.


 i wouldnt waste your time mate. Guy reminds me a lot of @Training.


----------



## Colin

NewbieLifter said:


> *Nothing yet.* Scales yesterday evening claimed I had gone up 5lbs - 15.5 to 16.
> 
> Hoping it's water as *I've been eating under maintenance* by following myfitnesspal. And read on other boards that it will make a user retain water.
> 
> To be honest I look a little leaner and feel a bit better in myself, just not 100% on why my weight went up so quickly over 10 days.
> 
> Cycle done now, so it's literally a case of waiting for any excess water to come off.


 Theres your problem. you say you've dropped calories under maintenance and you've gained weight along with using DNP.

You need to go back to basics and work out how many calories you need to lose, maintain and gain. The fact that you don't know this and using DNP is worrying.

You cannot gain weight eating under maintenance calories.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Colin said:


> Theres your problem. you say you've dropped calories under maintenance and you've gained weight along with using DNP.
> 
> You need to go back to basics and work out how many calories you need to lose, maintain and gain. The fact that you don't know this and using DNP is worrying.
> 
> You cannot gain weight eating under maintenance calories.


 he's been told this same thing through out the entire thread. has no understanding of the basics, thats why he hasnt been able to lose and keep weight off.


----------



## mcrewe123

If the source i got my dnp from accidently sent my the wrong dose i wouldnt be asking him for more to make up the difference. Your lucky they were UNDERdosed.

fair enough if you feel you know enough info on dnp to use it but by what iv read it looks like you just know to drink water.

your dnp is DEFINITELY fake! Anyone who has used dnp will tell you, when your on it you know, no questions!

If i were you id ask someone to help sort my diet out, stick with it exactly, and if you really feel you need that extra boost, use something less harsh. Dnp is the last resort, and by the looks of your pictures, you look like youve not given everything else a chance


----------



## NewbieLifter

mcrewe123 said:


> If the source i got my dnp from accidently sent my the wrong dose i wouldnt be asking him for more to make up the difference. Your lucky they were UNDERdosed.
> 
> fair enough if you feel you know enough info on dnp to use it but by what iv read it looks like you just know to drink water.
> 
> your dnp is DEFINITELY fake! Anyone who has used dnp will tell you, when your on it you know, no questions!
> 
> If i were you id ask someone to help sort my diet out, stick with it exactly, and if you really feel you need that extra boost, use something less harsh. Dnp is the last resort, and *by the looks of your pictures, you look like youve not given everything else a chance*


 Let me guess... eat less and cardio?


----------



## Frandeman

Finally you got it

Wasn't difficult was it ?


----------



## Beans

I fu**ing loved DNP. It made me weak, sweaty, look like s**t, feel like s**t, tired, irritable, ruined my bed sheets, sex life and almost my entire relationship. It was so great man. I couldn't train properly. I ate f**k all, which was also great because I'm pretty sure there was a load of muscle wastage too because I just wasn't hungry. Which also made me lighter! Yay! And then in the dead of night DNP would give me the most amazing carb cravings so I'd be wandering around the house looking for the missus stash of chocolate. Aces! Using deadly poison so you can get away with eating sugar! Wow! I did loose nearly 3 stone though. Dropped over 4 inches off my waist and everyone told me how great I looked. It was amazing! Three months later, I'd put all the weight back on looked worse than I did before the DNP. I was fatter, weaker and even depressed and just as fu**ing stupid. All of that bullshit because I didn't fu**ing listen to the people who tried to give me genuine advice.

Recently made a decision to change the way I look at food. Now I eat bacause I have to, it's fuel for me and that's all. Education is power, start reading about food and what it actually does. What goes in to my body is what's needed and all high quality. Unless it's a cheat day of course (did someone say fiveguys?). I train intensely and smash the f**k out of the treadmill or the elliptical and I swear to god I've never felt better. I've been a 125kg 5'10'm fat c**t with over 30% bf to now being 105kg less fat c**t with about 15% bodyfat and loosing daily.

Your lying to all of us about your food, your exercise and everything else. The sooner you wake up to the reality of what's going on the better. Stop lying and start listening to people who can help you to help yourself. I wish to god I'd never bothered with DNP. It works, it absolutely works, you can use it and not die, absolutely true as well, but it's a shortcut away from hard work, it's a shortcut that will lead you nowhere good.

Or just triple your dose and kill yourself, to be brutally honest I doubt anyone here is going to loose any sleep either way.


----------



## NewbieLifter

Cheers for the support.


----------



## UlsterRugby

NewbieLifter said:


> Nothing yet. Scales yesterday evening claimed I had gone up 5lbs - 15.5 to 16.
> 
> Hoping it's water as I've been eating under maintenance by following myfitnesspal. And read on other boards that it will make a user retain water.
> 
> To be honest I look a little leaner and feel a bit better in myself, just not 100% on why my weight went up so quickly over 10 days.
> 
> Cycle done now, so it's literally a case of waiting for any excess water to come off.


 15.5 to 16 isn't 5 lbs mate. Its 9 lbs there is 14 lbs in a stone.

You've put on 9 lbs you fat t**t


----------



## NewbieLifter

UlsterRugby said:


> 15.5 to 16 isn't 5 lbs mate. Its 9 lbs there is 14 lbs in a stone.
> 
> You've put on 9 lbs you fat t**t


 Yay for the support on this forum


----------



## candyman1971

I've been doing DNP 200mg for 3 days now, a fairly low dosage and eating around 1700 calories per day, but I'm feeling very low energy the last 2 days. The sleeping on benedryl causes me to wake up very tired too. Is the tiredness solely because of the calorie shortage?


----------



## musio

Is DNP a shortage at the moment? I can't find any low dosed versions anywhere..


----------



## MunchieBites

musio said:


> Is DNP a shortage at the moment? I can't find any low dosed versions anywhere..


 That's because a load of people with no clue took the pills, the thought that if they couldn't feel heat it wasn't working so they took 4 or 5 more and died

interpol has now got involved and scared off a lot of suppliers wanting to send stuff over to Western Europe. Majority of good suppliers now domestic to US and Canada.

With exceptions obviously.

lots of people in this thread with very little knowledge of DNP...


----------

